# Webcomic: Hangin' Out



## Judge Spear (Dec 31, 2021)

__
		https://the-hydroxian-artblog.tumblr.com%2Fpost%2F165177162352

An *extremely* well drawn Sonic fan comic that jumps from playfully unassuming to masterfully expressive.

It's about Metal Sonic trying to atone for his crimes while becoming friends with Amy to learn more about himself. He tries to work things out with Sonic and gets HANDLED by Tikal. Its hilarious! 

Theres excellent new characters and faithful to faithfully _contrasting_ reimaginings of official ones. Really good use of source material. If youve followed Sonic since the 90's beyond the games, you'll pick out a lot of fun nods.


----------

